# Fish ID.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Anybody recognize this fish? Caught off Skyway.

http://us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=dcn357mabq0sh


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I can't see the photo without having to log into Yahoo. Can you send it to me? [email protected]. Being an outdoor writer, I've got three different fish ID books just for the Gulf. I'll be able to ID it for you.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks Snook. Turns out to be a FileFish.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

That is the Trigger Fishes first cousin. Don't know for sure, but have heard they are tasty, just small.

Bill


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Why can't I see this photo? I use a Mac, is this some platform issue?


----------

